

Drone helps with Mechanic Falls river rescue - ourmandave
http://www.wmtw.com/news/androscoggin-river-rescues-keep-responders-busy/33868608

======
collyw
Kind of cool, but it seems a bit overkill. If the guys are trained in river
rescue scenarios, throwing a rope across should be relatively easy and a lot
faster on a river of that size. Speed is often a very important factor in
river rescues.

